# Shop-Made Benchtop Mortise Jig



## Dan Phalen (Dec 14, 2010)

While building a specialty cabinet for my wife, I needed to make mortises for the legs. Luckily, a Shopnotes issue this past summer provided the basis for just what I needed.

Here's a link to the project. This thing really works, and it's easy to build. Hope some of the folks around here can benefit.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice jig, seems to me with just a few changes it could work for cutting the tenons also.
Much like the Trend mortice and tenon jig.
Amazon.com: Trend MT/JIG Mortise and Tenon Jig: Home Improvement


----------



## Dan Phalen (Dec 14, 2010)

gav said:


> Nice jig, seems to me with just a few changes it could work for cutting the tenons also.
> Much like the Trend mortice and tenon jig.
> Amazon.com: Trend MT/JIG Mortise and Tenon Jig: Home Improvement


Indeed, Gav, but I tried that last year and realized that the tolerances needed for the tenon are too tight for wood. One of the reasons the Trend works so well is its metal pieces can be machined to make a snug fit between mortise and tenon.

In fact, that failed project is where I got the hardware for this one. 

Oh, well, maybe next time I have a spare $375 lying around I might spring for the Trend.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice looking jig, Dan.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

How about one for about 50.oo bucks off eBay,I did rework it a bit so I can use the 1 1/2" brass guides and made a new plastic part to put on the tenons dead on, but I will say JessEm zip mill slots jig puts in to shame and it's about 10 times faster..with a smaller foot print.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/23736-jessem-slot-mortiser-woodcraft.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

=========



Dan Phalen said:


> Indeed, Gav, but I tried that last year and realized that the tolerances needed for the tenon are too tight for wood. One of the reasons the Trend works so well is its metal pieces can be machined to make a snug fit between mortise and tenon.
> 
> In fact, that failed project is where I got the hardware for this one.
> 
> Oh, well, maybe next time I have a spare $375 lying around I might spring for the Trend.


----------



## hcim (Sep 13, 2009)

Dan Phalen said:


> While building a specialty cabinet for my wife, I needed to make mortises for the legs. Luckily, a Shopnotes issue this past summer provided the basis for just what I needed.
> 
> Here's a link to the project. This thing really works, and it's easy to build. Hope some of the folks around here can benefit.



I've been looking for this particular jig...., I know I'll find it here 
Thank you for the link Dan !....! :yes4:


----------

